# Haikus... on a classical music forum.



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Just remember, it's 5-7-5.

In the countryside
Johannes Brahms is sleeping
with Joachim's wife.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

As I live through this
my life unfolds like spicy
shivers down my spine.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

In Sonata form
A recapitulation
Is compulsory


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

For the pianist,
The fingering is easy
In F# major


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Headphones on, I hear
The sounds which lift me up -
The world passes on


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Wagner and Hitler -
they are turning in their graves.
D. Trump outdid them.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Suicide is bad.
Raitio made a bad choice.
Now that guy is sad.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

I like Ferneyhough.
Not Mozart or Verdi, no! -
It's white noise for me.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Beethoven - power!
Bruckner - the Glory of God!
Mahler has them both.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

In my shirt wind blows.
I feel weird, but not as weird
as Erik Satie.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Fine folk song setting:
"Let's Dance Gay in Green Meadow"
By Percy Grainger


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Beethoven and I 
were meant to be together.
Sadly, he's long dead.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Beyond the river
A red sun is descending
Night at the Elphi.

Night at the Elphi
And music rises on high
High as tsunami.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Beethoven and I
> were meant to be together.
> Sadly, he's long dead.


G, minor detail.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

hpowders said:


> G, minor detail.


Hey, you just cheated!
Your post was not a haiku!
You should be sorry.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Why beat a dead horse?
hpowders shows no remorse
who made you the boss?


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Why beat a dead horse?
> hpowders shows no remorse
> who made you the boss?


Me? I just uphold
rules stated in the OP.
And you are no horse.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

i like music said:


> Me? I just uphold
> rules stated in the OP.
> And you are no horse.


Musical equids
Should in no way be beaten
Even hpowders!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Looking into zoo,
the elephant is drinking.
I want a drink too!


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

I wrote a great one
In the middle of the night
But I forgot it.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

should go to bed now
but conversing until late
with my friend Ludwig


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

The recollection
of a minor 7th chord
mocks mortality


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

I am sad because
I heard String Quartet 15
by that Russian guy...


----------

